# Проблемы с поясницей и ногой



## grom306 (24 Мар 2017)

Долго думал в какую тему написать.
34 года, вес 120. образ жизни не сидячий, но и не активный
В общем история такая. С детства ставили диагноз Остеохондроз, правда шейного отдела но не лечили.
Лет семь назад начались проблемы с поясницей, болей как таковых не было. Но периодически
1-2 раза в год случались обострения при которых не мог разогнуться, да и в общем то ходил только по стенке. Снимал обострения Ксефокамом и мазями.
У невропатолога был - сделали рентген, поставили Остеохондроз поясничного отдела. назначили Электрофорез + Ксефокам+Мидокалм+Комбилипен - помогло на год.
Затем обострения пропали, но стала мучить ноющая лёгкая боль в пояснице, даже не боль, а как будто усталость. начинающаяся после недолгой ходьбы или стояния. Долго ходить было невозможно.
Сидя или лежа проблем не было.
Осенью случилось очередное обострение, наверное самое сильное за эти годы. Не мог полностью. поднять правую ногу из положения лежа, в районе крестца была небольшая боль. за 1.5 месяца вернулся к обычной жизни опять помог Ксефокам+Мидокалм+Комбилипен.
Что имеем на данный момент - Поясница перестала болеть полностью. Никаких проблем с долгой ходьбой или стоянием нет. Могу хоть целый день ходить, бегать, прыгать итд.
Но - появились непонятные ощущения в ноге после сидения. Стоит посидеть хотя бы несколько минут, в правой ноге от бедра до стопы ощущение мурашек, продолжающееся 30-60 секунд при этом есть почти постоянное онемение по краю стопы, но никаких проблем с чуствительностью нет. На пятках и носочках хожу и стою без проблем.


----------



## La murr (24 Мар 2017)

@grom306, Вадим, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - врачи форума


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Мар 2017)

Сделать себя здоровым человек может только сам.
Это тяжело,так как нужно побороть свою природную лень, повысить требовательность к себе и иметь сильную мотивацию для достижения цели.
В данном конкретном случае желательно повысить физическую активность и сбалансировать питание. 
Займитесь аэробными (ходьба, медленный бег, плавание, велосипед) и изокинетическими ( гимнастика, гимнастические снаряды, тренажеры) упражнениями.
Уменьшите количество потребляемой пищи при сохранении качества при минимум 3-кратном приёме пищи в день. 
В течение года достигнете желаемого результата и будете поддерживать его на протяжении всей жизни.


----------

